# Snowbird



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

Callbacks to the 3rd in the Q: 1,2,5,7,13,14,18,19,21,22,23,24,28,29,31


----------



## william halfrich (May 19, 2013)

any news on the open.


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

They are still running 1st series.


----------



## william halfrich (May 19, 2013)

Thank You Jennifer, I will stayed tuned in for updates. Being up here in Minneapolis and wishing I was down there watching the trial.


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

william halfrich said:


> any news on the open.


22 call backs to the Open second series which will be at the DuBose's:

1, 4, 8, 11, 12, 22, 23, 28, 32, 33, 34, 36, 38, 39, 40, 42, 44, 48, 49, 50, 52, 61


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Call backs to the AMAT 2nd series:

1, 4, 6, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19, 22, 24, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 32, 33, 36, 38, 39, 40, 42, 43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 49, 50, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 58


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Good Luck, Joe and Copper...Open 2nd series...

...and #'s 30, 22 & #50 in the AM


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

I just received word that Barb Younglove & Rueben Won the Open, Qualifies for the National! Congratulations Barb and Rueben!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations!! ..Barb and Rueben... doesn't get much better!


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Congratulations Barb and Reuben. Great work!


----------



## Howard (Jan 14, 2003)

Greg Seddon said:


> I just received word that Barb Younglove & Rueben Won the Open, Qualifies for the National! Congratulations Barb and Rueben!


Nice work Barb & Reuben congrats!!!

Howard


----------



## Lee W (Jul 19, 2004)

nice job Barb


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Barb, on Reuben's WIN and National qualification!

From all your Seaside offspring

rita


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, congratulations Barb and Reuben!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Barb and Reuben!


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Great job! Congratulations Barb and Reuben.


----------

